# NEW : Soccer Betting Statistics Website !! --> www.bstat.eu



## Francky (Nov 26, 2008)

*Hello Everybody!! *  

I inform you that a new Soccer/Rugby Statistics website has been launched, it is *http://www.bstat.eu/en/ *!!   

_It is a good site to help you predict and bet, and also for soccer statistics addicts !!_

For Example : *Premier League Stats*- just go here : *http://www.bstat.eu/en/soccer/england/championship/premier-league/44.html*

You can find all Tables, Statistics, information and analyses of more than 98 Leagues & 65 different countries . There are Statistics on more than 200 000 matches..._Good Tool for Sports Betting !_

*Have a good surf !!*


----------



## Francky (Dec 2, 2008)

*What do you guys think about it ? *  

Thank you !! I'd love to have feed backs


----------



## Cristiano66 (Dec 2, 2008)

The site looks great. It has a lot of info,keep on adding more if you want better search engine results  I think it will grow into big site visited by many people if you keep working on it.
Maybe you can post a few rugby tips here, I'm completely blind on that sport :lol:


----------

